# Catahulas



## helmes4 (Mar 12, 2017)

Been working with her good for a month took her to some national forest by the house to run a couple of lines she surprised me they range from 100 yrds to 300 yards she had a little trouble Thur the creek but she finally figured it out she is progressing really good hopefully she be ready for deer season


----------



## rshunter (Mar 18, 2017)

She'll make you proud. Mine is almost 14 and she has found every deer I ever put her out on.


----------



## turkeykirk (Mar 19, 2017)

That's a nice looking dog. Love the snow camo! She blends right in.


----------



## helmes4 (Mar 19, 2017)

She having a hard time on cold trails any help would be appreciated


----------

